# Breeder Recommendations MN or WI



## Staceypete76 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am thinking about getting a German Shepherd pup as a new addition to my family (no kids) and am looking for a reputable breeder in MN/WI. We had a GSD from Jerland Kennels (WI) that had a lot of health issues (perianal fistula, hemangiosarcoma, allergies). His temperament was excellent and he was the best boy I could have asked for aside from the health issues. The vet assured me the health issues are all VERY common among GSDs, but I am apprehensive to go back to Jerland based on my experience. Or, maybe the health issues are that common in GSDs and I should find a new breed. Any advise/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

I am in the same boat and I have been trying to get some recommendations. I posted the last few days on here but either no one around our area reads these forums or people are tight lipped about this subject. See what happens.


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

I was in communication with Dennis and Darla Sparr at Sparr AKC Registered Family Oriented German Shepherd Puppies, Located Near Crivitz Wisconsin they're great people. I dont know much about pedigrees or any of that, however I do know their dogs are healthy and I am planning on visiting their kennels after I get settled in up in the U.P. The only reason I decided against getting a dog from them was because Judah came along at the right time and was exactly what I wanted. From our communication alone I would recommend them, at least to look into


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

For a working-line GSD in MN I'd recommend you check out;
Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world

We got one of our boys from Staatsmacht Kennels and I know many other Staatsmacht puppy owners. To date, we have had no allergy or health issues pop up with our boy. Our boy will be 2 yrs old in November. I have not heard of the other owners having any allergy or health issues either but ask the breeder. He is very honest about his dogs and what they produce. IMO these dogs do need an active home. Also be aware they do have a waiting list for their puppies.

I don't read this board regularly. Sorry I didn't see your two's posts earlier.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

Vinnie said:


> For a working-line GSD in MN I'd recommend you check out;
> Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world
> 
> We got one of our boys from Staatsmacht Kennels and I know many other Staatsmacht puppy owners. To date, we have had no allergy or health issues pop up with our boy. Our boy will be 2 yrs old in November. I have not heard of the other owners having any allergy or health issues either but ask the breeder. He is very honest about his dogs and what they produce. IMO these dogs do need an active home. Also be aware they do have a waiting list for their puppies.
> ...


Thanks Vinnie for your response, I made an appointment to go see their dogs in training this Sunday and to talk with them. I am glad to hear that there is no health issues with them. I just am a little reserved about getting a dog with too much drive cause I have a deer farm and must train the pup not to chase the deer. How about being stable minded?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What about Boeselager in MN? Kelly is a member on this forum the screen name is Boeselager

www.boeselagerkennel.com/index.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kelly is in MI not MN


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Kelly is in MI not MN


AH! I totally knew that! I had a brief moment of insanity! I'm having an off day, lets act like this didn't happen.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Deer Dave said:


> Thanks Vinnie for your response, I made an appointment to go see their dogs in training this Sunday and to talk with them. I am glad to hear that there is no health issues with them. I just am a little reserved about getting a dog with too much drive cause I have a deer farm and must train the pup not to chase the deer. How about being stable minded?


This Sunday? Awe, my husband and I usually train on Sundays there but I don't think we'll be there this Sunday. I would of loved to show off my boy! 

My neighbor also owns a Staatsmacht puppy (different litter). She has all sorts of animals over there. Cows, horses, chicken, ducks, you name it. I don't think she has any problems with her dog and the livestock. None that I've heard of anyway.

I personally think our boy (Butch) is a very stable boy. He is fearless, an independent and quick thinker.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

Vinnie said:


> This Sunday? Awe, my husband and I usually train on Sundays there but I don't think we'll be there this Sunday. I would of loved to show off my boy!
> 
> My neighbor also owns a Staatsmacht puppy (different litter). She has all sorts of animals over there. Cows, horses, chicken, ducks, you name it. I don't think she has any problems with her dog and the livestock. None that I've heard of anyway.
> 
> ...


That's too bad then, I would have liked to have seen your dog and met you. That's exactly what I am looking for in a dog...stable fearless and quick thinker. I looked at your North Star Arson website and really like the look of Sundance. Is he a Staatsmacht dog also? What litter did you get your dog from if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

No, Sundance (Ezio) is from Zu Treuen Händen in MI. E Litter Zu Treuen Händen Also a good breeder to check out if you don't mind going outside of MN/WI. 

Butch is from the D-litter vd Staatsmacht. Dario von der Staatsmacht


----------



## Greyhorse (Jan 18, 2013)

Deer Dave said:


> Thanks Vinnie for your response, I made an appointment to go see their dogs in training this Sunday and to talk with them. I am glad to hear that there is no health issues with them. I just am a little reserved about getting a dog with too much drive cause I have a deer farm and must train the pup not to chase the deer. How about being stable minded?


I will be there on Sunday with my Staatsmacht puppy (12 months). He has a very stable temperament, lots of drive, but very focused and very trainable. Looking forward to meeting you 
Sheila


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:greet: Hi Sheila! 

Dave, Sheila's puppy, Eikon, is a littermate to my neighbor's dog that I posted about yesterday.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I also have a Staatsmacht dog. He will be 2 in October. 

Captain von der Staatsmacht

He has drive and needs an active home, but settles very well in the house and is great with kids. He lives with 4 little girls and 2 other dogs. My in-laws have cattle on their farm and when we are up there he will chase them if I don't keep an e-collar on him and watch him. We are not up there enough to really train him to leave them alone, but I think it could be done. I grew up on a farm and had show line german shepherds and they would chase cattle too. He has not had any health issues. He is for sure one of my favorite dogs that I have ever owned.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

meldleistikow said:


> I also have a Staatsmacht dog. He will be 2 in October.
> 
> Captain von der Staatsmacht
> 
> He has drive and needs an active home, but settles very well in the house and is great with kids. He lives with 4 little girls and 2 other dogs. My in-laws have cattle on their farm and when we are up there he will chase them if I don't keep an e-collar on him and watch him. We are not up there enough to really train him to leave them alone, but I think it could be done. I grew up on a farm and had show line german shepherds and they would chase cattle too. He has not had any health issues. He is for sure one of my favorite dogs that I have ever owned.


Thanks for your input about your Staatsmacht dog. I was interested to hear that both your working and show line had the same drive to chase the cattle. I was thinking the working line would have more instinct to do that. I have had Dobermans for ever and they are not a problem with the deer as long as I set the ground rules and was firm about it. I just have 1 question since I'm going to see the Staatsmacht this weekend...what makes your Staatsmacht one of your favorites? Just wondering what sets him apart from most of the other GSD you owned. 

Thanks Again...Dave


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

He is sweet and cuddly. He is very trainable because of his food and toy drive. Loves to go dock diving at our cabin. Willing to go anywhere. Does well with all people, yet has a nasty bark when someone first comes to our house. When they are invited in, he is fine. Even though he loves people, when we are out and about, he doesn't have to be petted by everyone. He always wants to be with us (especially me) and is the best running buddy. He also LOVES to run on the treadmill on days when the weather is bad. 

I have a preference for a dog that is always ready to go with me wherever and get me out of the house. He is also a goof ball and fun. My other GSD that I have would be content never leaving the house. I have never had a bad GSD. They have all been great in their own ways and overall have all had wonderful temperaments. His temperament just fits my personality well. 

Had to attach this picture of us at the cabin in the canoe


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Dave, 
We also train with Stefan. Wish we could be there to meet you on Sunday, but we will be at the cabin. Maybe we will see you around


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

It sounds like you got a great dog from the Staatsmacht kennels. It's nice that your dog is so well adjusted he can be part of so many activities in your life. I can't wait to see their facility and meet their dogs. Watching them train should be fun, sounds like a lot of people are training with them. I will let you know how it goes this weekend.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone know we had a very nice time at the Staatsmacht kennels today. The people who train there are super nice and I learned a lot. Stefan has a first class operation and was also a wealth of knowledge. It was definitely worth the trip up there, it is a hour and forty five min. drive for me and I was surprised that other people travel a lot further almost on a weekly basis just to train with Stefan. Thanks again to Stefan and all the people we met today for a wonderful time.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad you had a good time


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

meldleistikow said:


> Glad you had a good time


Thanks, I believe I saw your pic with your dog on the wall inside the building


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep. I am the one with the extra fluffy black and tan one


----------



## Greyhorse (Jan 18, 2013)

Deer Dave said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know we had a very nice time at the Staatsmacht kennels today. The people who train there are super nice and I learned a lot. Stefan has a first class operation and was also a wealth of knowledge. It was definitely worth the trip up there, it is a hour and forty five min. drive for me and I was surprised that other people travel a lot further almost on a weekly basis just to train with Stefan. Thanks again to Stefan and all the people we met today for a wonderful time.


It was nice to meet you, Dave. Glad you enjoyed your visit!


----------

